# VIC: Cape Woolamai 10th & 11th March 2012



## islander (Aug 31, 2011)

G'Day,

Cannot go on Saturday morning, family commitments 
I was thinking maybe Cowes-Ventnor-Cowes on Saturday arvo... want to score some whiting (well thats optimistic but we'll see ) and test my new rigs I made while listening to the blowing wind

Would you like to join? You have to drive anyway so this should not make much difference 

(*sure need a lightpole/headlamp, the low tide at 8 pm approx meaning the trip back will be at around 10:00pm in the dark.. )


----------



## islander (Aug 31, 2011)

BTW the forecast for Saturday has changed, it is now moderate SW...


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Mike
Tide is important here. 
Best to leave Cleeland bay on the outgoing tide to round the Quarry area. Once you are out the back of Cape Wooley have a fish then come in with the tide.If If there is a North to SE wind you might be in a world of pain getting back! I often take a SCUBA tank around there on my yak and pull crays there! If low tide is at noon go out at 10am and come back at 1pm. You will travel 4 km in no time either way. 
Use the tide=less pain.
firm friends from franga
Mat


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey mike,
revo sail looks very impressive in your avatar.....i always thought it would have been better to fit out the revo with the adventure island kit than the current preferred shape.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Mike,
its kind of like Greece or somewhere similar around the cape. Another country!
mat


----------

